# Marijuana News



## midgradeindasouth (Jul 12, 2007)

[SIZE=+1]Google News Alert for: *marijuana*[/SIZE]
Massive *marijuana* garden found in California
[SIZE=-1]Independent Online - Cape Town,South Africa
Santa Barbra - A massive *marijuana* garden - 61 000 plants worth nearly $200-million (about R1,3-billion)- was discovered in a remote area in Southern *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Police Find Pot, Bomb and 6 Kids in RV
[SIZE=-1]FOX News - USA
A recreational vehicle stopped for reckless driving near a state softball tournament held six children, three adults, *marijuana* and a bomb, *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Brian Kalt: Time for *marijuana*-law reform
[SIZE=-1]National Post - Canada
The 2007 World Drug Report discussed here apparently ranks Canada #5 in terms of *marijuana* use, with 16.8% of Canadians aged 15 to 64 lighting up in 2004. *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Aussie politicians admit they inhaled
[SIZE=-1]Independent Online - Cape Town,South Africa
Sydney - The question of who smoked what and with whom is making Australian politicians dizzy after a rock singer said he had shared *marijuana* joints with a *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Police arrest man, seize 1100 *marijuana* plants 3:56 PM CT
[SIZE=-1]Dallas Morning News (subscription) - TX,USA
By MATTHEW HAAG / The Dallas Morning News A 25-year-old man was jailed Wednesday after some 1100 *marijuana* plants were seized from his home in a neatly *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
*Marijuana* chemical found in teen who shot cops
[SIZE=-1]Indianapolis Star - United States
*...* tests on a teenager who killed himself after shooting two Floyd County sheriff's deputies detected only a chemical found in *marijuana*, a coroner said. *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]
Giuliani: "No Reason" For Medial *Marijuana*
[SIZE=-1]CBS News - New York City,NY,USA
(AP) Presidential hopeful Rudy Giuliani said Tuesday that people who want to legalize *marijuana* for medical purposes really just want to make the drug *...*
See all stories on this topic [/SIZE]


----------



## k-town (Jul 12, 2007)

DAMN!!! 61,000 plants, I wonder how many people it took to take care of all those?

Love the avator MidGrade!

Peace
K-town


----------

